# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Тормозит комп

## smirnov252

Здравствуйте, проблемма в том, что компьютер иногда жутко тормозит, особенно при работе в сети и интернете. а когда свернуть окна, то рабочий стол очищается как бы не сразу, а постепенно, начиная сверху - окно проводника или тотал коммандера свертывается вниз не сразу, а будто по частям. Операционную систему недавно переустановил, стоит Windows XP sp3, KIS 2010. Тест оперативной памяти и винчестера проблемм не показал. Может проблемма в материнской плате или видеоадапторе? Вот что показал EVEREST:


это нормальные значения? Стоит 512 Мб оперативной памяти.

----------


## Cheechako

Посмотрите "потребление" памяти в процессе работы (хотя бы TaskManager'ом) - представляется, что 512 Мб (особенно с учётом Касперского) маловато будет :(

----------


## smirnov252

Вот память как раз вся не используется. Сейчас пробую архивировать папку с файлами, так запас физической памяти еще где-то в пределах 100 Мб, а файл подкачки занят менньше, чем на половину. При этом проессор почти все время на 100%.  Но при других обстоятельствах даже процессор занят всего на несколько процентов.

Хотел сделать скрин, как освобождается экран постепенно, когда свернуть, к примеру, тотал коммандер, но скрин получился уже с "чистым" экраном, хотя в тот момент тотал свернулся всего на четверть.

----------


## Cheechako

Чудес не бывает :)
Обычные причины - занятость системы (память/процессор/частые обращения к к периферии), слабый интегрированный видеоадаптер :confused:
О настройке быстродействия не упоминаю.

----------


## Stesov

Комп всегда притормаживал, или это недавно началось?

----------


## golubevsv

Есть мнение, что у автора либо не установлен видеодрайвер (в этом случае операционка будет пользовать VESA и программную отрисовку -отсюда тормоза проца), либо стоит старый видеодрайвер.

----------

